# Best portable Sat Nav



## JTT (May 30, 2011)

Hi,

Which make and model of Sat nav is recommended in Dubai?

Guess one where regular map updates are possible?

Thanks in advance,


----------



## mgb (Sep 6, 2008)

Garmin without a doubt.
If you ever forsee yourself going off-road, make sure you get one with offroad capabilities and a tracking function.
BTW no matter how often you update your maps, they are still frequently out of date!


----------



## JTT (May 30, 2011)

mgb said:


> Garmin without a doubt.
> If you ever forsee yourself going off-road, make sure you get one with offroad capabilities and a tracking function.
> BTW no matter how often you update your maps, they are still frequently out of date!


Cheers, any particular model? And where would be a good place to get one, I'm still new so not sure where are the best places for these things..


----------

